# Messy Tessy!



## 7petmom (May 31, 2009)

I'm getting a crash course in hedgie ownership as a result of an impromptu "rescue." Here's a quick intro. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2594

Anyhow, I'm keeping the cage Dim Sum came in for now because I don't want to change too much, too soon and really freak the poor thing out. The cage is fine, based on everything I've read here. I threw out the wheel he/she had because it was wire and looked like it hadn't been washed EVER! I have 2 new ones on order to see which we prefer -- a flying saucer and a more upright one.

My question is this: I changed from shavings to fleece liner. However, *how do you keep your hedgies from burrowing under the liner?* Pigpen upturned his/her entire cage overnight and is under the liner now.

I so hope that as we become a more civilized hedgie, we won't make a total mess of our cage EVERY morning. I'm thinking of making a 2-room Sterilite cage with litter pellet in one side under the wheel. I think part of the uprooting is probably due to not having an outlet right now while we wait for the wheels to arrive. :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome to the joys of hedgehog ownership. :lol: If s/he is determined to go under the liner, you will not stop her. You need to remember that your idea of cage arrangement and his/hers are two different things. :lol: 

Yes, things may improve when you get the wheel but some love to sleep under the liner. Some do it because they like to lay on the bare plastic. Some will do it for a while and then stop, others always do it. 

I don't try to stop them. All it does is frustrate us both and they end up making more of a mess than if I arrange it so they can go under the liner without dumping dishes in the process. 

A wheel can look like it hasn't ever been washed after only one night. :lol:


----------



## 7petmom (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Nancy! I'm beginning to realize that my idea of a good cage and Dim Sum's ARE very diffrerent. I had it looking so nice and neat before bed last night and I woke up to post-earthquake destruction and a big spiny lump under the liner.  

This is going to be an interesting experience until we figure out what makes Dim Sum happy.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Heehee. Yep, she will train you and any ideas you might have had about training her, forget it. :lol: 

Once she gets more comfortable with her new home, her cage trashing may change. I've had some rescue/rehomes that were total slobs initially but improved considerably once they got settled in.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Something that might work for hedgehogs that like to lay on bare plastic...I have a pigloo (not sure what the "official" name for it is) that is Lily's bed, and she LOVES it. I've never found her under the liners. The pigloo is oval shaped, and has two pieces, top and bottom that you snap together. The whole thing is plastic, but it gives them something plastic to lay on, so I think that's why she's never gone under her liners.
I don't know what pet stores you could buy them in, but Gail Dick sells them, she's the breeder I bought Lily from. http://www.critterconnection.cc/product ... ccess.html


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Another thing that sometimes works is to buy a melamine dinner plate for the dollar store and put it inside an igloo. Some are content with that, others have to have the floor of the cage. :roll:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

2 of mine have done this but the only time they done it was when I was in the posses of cleaning their cage's and they didn't have their hidey places. 
Does Dim Sum have a igloo or box or bag to hide in?
If so (s)he might like to dig you could try giving him/her a pile of fleece strips to dig in or fill the igloo or box with fleece strips.

Either way I'm sure you'll find what makes him/her happy  

And congratulations I'm glad little Dim Sum has a good home now.


----------



## 7petmom (May 31, 2009)

Thank you for the replies and ideas.

Dim Sum has a plastic igloo, but it doesn't have a floor, so I'll try putting a lid under it. He also has fleece cut into strips and a stuffed toy that he likes to drag in around or into his igloo sometimes. 

I think he's just a pigpen of sorts, and it will take time for him to become a more civilized hedgie.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He may be Some never do! lol
Only time will tell!


----------



## 7petmom (May 31, 2009)

Dim Sum had a better night last night. We've re-arranged our cage but not completely destroyed it. And the liner is still intact! It's a small victory.  

It's back to the drawing board on the litterbox. I had been using a plastic lid so it was shallow enough for him to hop into. He does use that spot, but he apparently prefers to back up to the corner and stick his business to the wall! So, I'm off to get a corner box and see how that works. 

I'll figure this little stinker out eventually. I'm going to work on the 2nd room of his house this weekend once his wheel comes. I have a feeling that's going to add a whole other level of mess! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am enjoying the Dim Sum stories!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## 7petmom (May 31, 2009)

shetland said:


> I am enjoying the Dim Sum stories!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for the next chapter.


Well, I'm glad it can provide some entertainment. I'm a vet tech and used to dealing with dogs and cats, who with some training are pretty agreeable and obedient. Dim Sum is proving to take much more patience and time. I, of course, am kidding when I voice frustration. I realize he's had a bad past and is going to take time. But I do think he poops on the side wall of his cage just to aggravate me and make cage cleaning that much more time consuming!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've currently have and have had numerous boys that poop on the wall of the cage. Most do it butt height but Smokey (RIP) and Freckles (RIP) would get it hanging 4 or more inches up the wall. Smokey would back his butt up to the corner and keep backing up until his legs were off the ground and butt in the air. No idea what the purpose in that was. Smokey was a big boy and it could not have been easy to get that bum up in the air. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> No idea what the purpose in that was.


I wonder too! My mice are sometimes pretty nasty and will pick up their poop and neatly pat it on the side of the cage, as high as they can reach. Weirdos. :lol:


----------



## 7petmom (May 31, 2009)

A quick Dim Sum update -- We've made progress in the housing situation. His wheels arrived and he's decided that the large flying saucer is a hit. It was COVERED in poo this morning, as was Dim Sum, so I know he figured out how to use it.  He's also using his litterbox for everything except potty breaks while he's running on the wheel. 

So, he's keeping his cage relatively clean and seems to be settling in nicely. We had a poopy foot bath this morning, and it went surprisingly well. He unrolled and sat in my hand while I scrubbed his feet. He didn't mind me spraying him with warm water and even relaxed with his spines down (for once) for me to dry him off. 

Patience is paying off, though he did lick my arm about 50 times last night and then decided to bite down HARD on me. Little pooper!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats great that he's making good progress.
You know thats when mine started opening up to me was their first baths.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A cheer for Dim Sum!!!!!!!


----------

